

Will Yahoo follow Delicious into the sunset? - nithinbekal
http://nithinbekal.com/2010/will-yahoo-follow-delicious-into-the-sunset/
Now that Yahoo has decided to sell Delicious, who do you think would be good owners for Delicious? Is Yahoo heading towards a disaster?
======
keithburgun
I also hope they don't "do a worse" than Yahoo. I'm a big Yahoo fan, actually.
Call me crazy. I prefer their email service to gmail - I know that's not
allowed, but I do. They have text email links that I can open in new tabs,
look it up Google. Also I love Yahoo! Games, especially Chess and Go. Great
service. Google, where are your games?

~~~
nithinbekal
"...that's not allowed..." LOL! Not liking Gmail might soon become a law
rather than something that is frowned upon. ;-) I'm not much of a Yahoo fan
myself, but Delicious is one awesome service.

PS. Thanks for catching the typo. :) I'm terrible at proofreading.

